# 10 days without a crash. It had to happen!



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

my R15 had it's first crash this evening when running a system test.  the unit froze and would not respond to any remote commands or front panel controls. finally had to do a "soft reboot" using the reset button behind the access card door.  

now, i wait for the 36 hour repopulating of the guide data :icon_lame :ramblinon :bang


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

on the positive side, the guide data repopulated quicker this time (10 hrs) as opposed to previous times of almost 36 hrs. i did the "soft reboot" (using the reset button behind the access card door) at 11:00 p.m. and at 9 a.m. most of the data had repopulated to 12/8, which would be almost two weeks........ my guess would be about 95%.  a heck of alot better than 36 hrs.  

for testing purposes, i had previously done a "reset" from the menu twice and it took between 30-36 hrs. for the guide data to repopulate to about 12 days.

it's odd that when doing a "reset" from the menu, the guide data repopulated extremely slow but when doing "soft reboot" using the reset button behind the access card door, that it almost completely repopulated within 10 hrs or so.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought mine 'crashed' this weekend. It was just VERY VERY slow to any kind of input remote or front panel. Although I thought it was a crash, I waited for a while (didnt time it) seemed like 5 mins (sure it wasnt that long) but it eventually reacted. I was trying to avoid a re-boot due to the re-populating the guide issue.

So if any others think they are having a 'crash' maybe wait for 5 mins or so to see what happens, if you can.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

LockMD said:


> I thought mine 'crashed' this weekend. It was just VERY VERY slow to any kind of input remote or front panel. Although I thought it was a crash, I waited for a while (didnt time it) seemed like 5 mins (sure it wasnt that long) but it eventually reacted. I was trying to avoid a re-boot due to the re-populating the guide issue.
> 
> So if any others think they are having a 'crash' maybe wait for 5 mins or so to see what happens, if you can.


I had the same thing happen to me this weekend. I hit the Guide button and it took about 3x's the normal amount of time to come up. Thought maybe it had locke but them the uide popped up and from that point forward all was fine again. It's once of those things that if my PC did the same thing up woul come task manager to what else was running, I say this because it acted like something else was going on in the background.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

LockMD said:


> I thought mine 'crashed' this weekend. It was just VERY VERY slow to any kind of input remote or front panel. Although I thought it was a crash, I waited for a while (didnt time it) seemed like 5 mins (sure it wasnt that long) but it eventually reacted. I was trying to avoid a re-boot due to the re-populating the guide issue.
> 
> So if any others think they are having a 'crash' maybe wait for 5 mins or so to see what happens, if you can.


LockMD, i thought the same thing at first but i left it there for more than 15 min. and still no response. hope you don't have another freeze where you have to "reset" but if you do, use the red button behind the access card door and check how long it takes for the data to repopulate. i thought it strange that it came back quicker when "soft rebooting" than it did when "resetting" from the menu


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh well. My unit just froze up while trying to set up a recording for "Survivor." Hopefully the guide data will return quickly and I won't have to wait 36 hours?


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Marcia_Brady said:


> Oh well. My unit just froze up while trying to set up a recording for "Survivor." Hopefully the guide data will return quickly and I won't have to wait 36 hours?


oh no! How did you reset? I hear the best bet is with the red button behind the card access door.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok it happened to me today, was in the history list just scrolling around went to get out of the list and boom nothing, machine would recognize that I was hitting keys on the remote (light would flash on the unit) but nothing would happen. I let it sit a little while and still nothing. So I hit the red button on it and let it reset. Came back up and I had at least some guide data right off the bat. Didn't look to see how much though.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

Reset button behind that door seems to be the advice to follow. I've got a good portion of my guide data back already, but I'm going to try and keep track of how long it takes to get it all back.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Marcia_Brady said:


> Reset button behind that door seems to be the advice to follow. I've got a good portion of my guide data back already, but I'm going to try and keep track of how long it takes to get it all back.


Ot of curiosity how are you all figuring out how much guide data is there? I know in Tivo there is a part that states Guide Data Until.


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Have there been any updates since the original update?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

scooby2 said:


> Have there been any updates since the original update?


There where 2 Updates a D update which came down as you activated the DVR and then an F which came out like 36 hours after I activated mine, which was like 2 or so weeks ago. Besides those 2 nothing has been released yet, but then again this thing is still VERY new I got mine like 3 or 4 days after the first vendor got his and some people here got them like 1-2 days after the vendor got them.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Ot of curiosity how are you all figuring out how much guide data is there? I know in Tivo there is a part that states Guide Data Until.


I just look in my TODO list and as I have the news set daily I can page through to see how far it is. Haven't found any other way though I haven't looked very hard either.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I just look in my TODO list and as I have the news set daily I can page through to see how far it is. Haven't found any other way though I haven't looked very hard either.


5 was looking for something in the guide earlier and noticed that it had holes in it. I had to do a reset earlier and when it came back up I had a bunch of guide data already, but I had gone out to like Sunday looking for something on a specific channel and it had some shows filled in and some weren't on this channel over time. Like a show a 2pm had the title but the 3pm one didn't and so on.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

Judge Judy is on daily here, 2 shows back-to-back -one at 4pm, one at 430. Easy enough to follow in ToDo.


----------

